# FEMA is on the Move to Screw Us



## Anglers (Jun 24, 2010)

We just gotton a notice from where we live about FEMA.The have redone all the FEMA maps in Michigan.Which puts where we live 75% of all land is now Flood Zone :rant:.I was just down at the Village Hall.Its pretty nuts how they did the maps.They have some low lying areas that flood every yr as being ok.And other spots that never flood as being a flood zone .We are getting ready for a War for sure.Our place is only marked in our backyard not our home.No idea what this means to us atm.The Village has not had a claim for a flood sence 1978 for $1400.00 .This will effect alot of Michiganders.So keep an eye out whats going on in your area.


----------



## The_Don (Apr 28, 2008)

I got a letter from my mortgage company a couple months back saying i wasnt in a flood zone anymore and could cancel my coverage....ive never been in a flood zone and have never had coverage


----------



## Madduck98 (Apr 16, 2006)

Been there & still fighting! Do your self a huge favor & have you property surveyed for the purpose of getting an elevation certificate. That is the only way your mortgage company will let you not have flood insurance. We tried to battle with FEMA out in this area & they pretty much ignored our data & refused to change the flood plain maps.


----------



## Anglers (Jun 24, 2010)

Madduck98 said:


> Been there & still fighting! Do your self a huge favor & have you property surveyed for the purpose of getting an elevation certificate. That is the only way your mortgage company will let you not have flood insurance. We tried to battle with FEMA out in this area & they pretty much ignored our data & refused to change the flood plain maps.


 Might just have to do that.Ill tell ya what Google Earth shows the Elevation numbers on the bottom of thier screen.This is right on the numbers.They have our area listed at 586.But i find our land is all 589.Least for around 4 homes.Then it starts to drop.Condos across the road is 589 and is not marked flood plain.I dont think they really do a good job in how they measure


----------



## Silver Panner (Apr 15, 2009)

The_Don said:


> I got a letter from my mortgage company a couple months back saying i wasnt in a flood zone anymore and could cancel my coverage


Thats frickin funny! What, did the river/lake get moved since you bought the house? :lol:


----------



## The_Don (Apr 28, 2008)

Silver Panner said:


> Thats frickin funny! What, did the river/lake get moved since you bought the house? :lol:



Ya know I have no idea where it came from. When we bought this place in 96 it was declared not a flood zone so i didnt need flood insurance, when we got the letter i was like


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

This garbage is happening all over Michigan. It's a result of the bad weather down in the gulf area. The feds need every penny they can get so you will need to waste $ on the survey to shut these dorks up. Good news is many down south received huge checks paid for by the rest of the USA including us here in Michigan. Get used to it!


----------



## Anglers (Jun 24, 2010)

Greenbush future said:


> This garbage is happening all over Michigan. It's a result of the bad weather down in the gulf area. The feds need every penny they can get so you will need to waste $ on the survey to shut these dorks up. Good news is many down south received huge checks paid for by the rest of the USA including us here in Michigan. Get used to it!


 For sure they are otw to your area.ATM they are hitting all of monroe county.Wyandotte/Flatrock also are on the hit list.From what i hear they are on hold atm due to alot of things not being right on the maps.They want a few of us homeowners on the water down at the next monroe meeting.Thank God its not open to the public.Last thing i want to go to is something like that.I think they want to use our land is an example on numbers being way off.I think if your around any body of water your are going to get the same deal as others


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Madduck98 said:


> Been there & still fighting! Do your self a huge favor & have you property surveyed for the purpose of getting an elevation certificate. That is the only way your mortgage company will let you not have flood insurance. We tried to battle with FEMA out in this area & they pretty much ignored our data & refused to change the flood plain maps.


If someone finds that they are suddenly considered to be living in a flood zone, and they want to dispute that with FEMA, they should start the dispute process by having an Elevation Survey completed. This is different from a regular survey, and is absolutely necessary to dispute being in a flood zone. Once you have the elevation survey (be forwarned, they are not cheap), contact FEMA and file for a LOMA - Letter Of Map Amendment, to show that your property is not in a flood zone. If you get the LOMA, provide a copy to your mortgage servicer and insurance agent for flood insurance and get that policy cancelled ASAP.


----------

